# طلب صلاة من شخص بعت رسالة على الفيس لأجل خلاص الذين ماتوا هالكين



## aymonded (3 نوفمبر 2016)

طلب مرسل للصفحة لدعوة الصلاة من أجل الذين ماتوا وهم ضالين ويريد تعميم الطلبة:​ أنا إنسان  كنت مستهتر وعندي الآن 21 سنة وعرفت المسيح الرب من حوالي شهرين وباحب  الإنجيل واكتشفت ان الصلاة لها فعل عظيم وقوي ذات سلطان ينقل من الموت  للحياة، والله اعطاني موهبة الصلاة ونعمة وفهم في كل شيء واصبحت اخدمه بكل  محبة وصرت مرشد للخطاة وأب روحي لناس كتير، وقد قررت الآن ان أصلي لشعب  إسرائيل اللي هلك في برية سيناء لكي ينقلهم الله من الموت للحياة، وكمان  باصلي لأريوس ونسطور والناس اللي انكرت الإيمان علشان يدخلوا الملكوت،  وكمان اتفقت مع ناس كتير نصلي لأجل يهوذا، لأن الصلاة فعلاً تنقل من الجحيم  للملكوت لأنها مقتدرة، وحينما نفرغ من الصلاة ونتحقق منها بإعلان إلهي  ممكن نجمع مؤمنين العالم لنصلي لأجل خلاص الملائكة الذين سقطوا... 
 لذلك أرجو ان تدعو الناس لكي تصلي معنا بصوم والله أكيد هايستجيب، واوعى تقول  زي منكري الصلاة أن الله لن يستجيب، لأن هذا شك وعدم إيمان وضعف وهزال روحي  عظيم، وضد المسيح والإنجيل.

____ *الرد*____​سلام ونعمة من الله الحي، أخي الحبيب:
 * أولاً احذر من الحماسة  الشبابية والاندفاع في الطريق الروحي والظن انك وصلت لقمة الحياة الروحية  وأنك نلت مواهب عظيمة، بل تأني وانتظر وتعلم وامكث في مخدعك كثيراً وابحث  عن أب روحي مُلهم من الله يوجهك توجيه سليم ويُسلمك أصول الحياة الروحية لكي تهدأ إلى نفسك، لأن طوبى لمن يعرف نفسه معرفة حقيقية  منتظر الرب متأنياً جالساً كل يوم عند الكتاب المقدس متعلماً من الله بدون أن يتسرع او يندفع لأن المستعجل برجليه يُخطئ، أو يحاول أن يأخذ ما ليس لهُ.​ *ثانياً *لا ينبغي أن  تضع السطر الأخير في كلماتك لكي تجبرنا على أن نفعل ما لا يتفق مع الكتاب  المقدس بحجة أن الصلاة مقتدرة، لأنها فعلاً مقتدره، لكن فات عليك أن الله  محبة ومستحيل يُخطئ ويلقي حد بعيداً عنه وينتظر أن يصلي لأجله إنسان لكي  ينقله من الجحيم للفردوس، لأن كل واحد بيختار حياته بنفسه والله لا يُريد  أن يُهلك أحد.
 وكلامك اصلاً غريب عن الكتاب المقدس تماماً، لأن كيف  يقضي الله بحكم عادل ثم نأتي نعدل على حكمه وهو عارف خفايا القلوب الذي لا  نعرفها على الإطلاق، وانت تريد أن تصلي لمن رفضهم الله وأقسم بذاته انه لن  يدخلوا راحته:
 *+ حتى أقسمت في غضبي لن يدخلوا راحتي *(عبرانيين 3: 11)*
 + ولمن أقسم لن يدخلوا راحته إلا للذين لم يطيعوا،  فنرى أنهم لم يقدروا أن يدخلوا لعدم الإيمان *(عبرانيين 3: 18 و19)*
 + فأُريد أن أُذكركم ولو علمتم هذا مرة أن الرب بعدما خلص الشعب من أرض مصر أهلك أيضاً الذين لم يؤمنوا *(يهوذا 1: 5)*
 + لأنهم لم يؤمنوا بالله ولم يتكلوا على خلاصه *(مزمور 78: 22)*
 + في هذا كله أخطأوا بعد ولم يؤمنوا بعجائبه *(مزمور 78: 32)*
 ولا تنسى المكتوب:
  + هل الله يعوج القضاء! أو القدير يعكس الحق! *(أيوب 8: 3)*
  + فحقاً أن الله لا يفعل سوءاً والقدير لا يعوج القضاء *(أيوب 34: 12)​ ** لأنه أن كان الله لم يشفق على ملائكة قد أخطأوا بل في سلاسل الظلام طرحهم في جهنم وسلمهم محروسين للقضاء *(2بطرس 2: 4)​  +++ أخي الحبيب حماستك تُمتدح لأن الإيمان بيدفع الإنسان للصلاة بثقة  عظيمة، لكن يُعطي رؤية صحيحة عن الله الحي الذي مستحيل يُخطئ أو تقل رحمته،  لأن كل أحكام عدله حق لا تعديل عليها أو تصحيح يأتي من إنسان مهما من كان هوَّ، فالإيمان يقول أن الله عادل  وعدله عدل محبة أبدية، ومستحيل يحكم حسب الظاهر أو بانفعالات خاصة شخصية،  بل بعدل الحق الذي هو من صميم طبيعته، فاعرف الله حسب إعلانه عن ذاته وليس حسب أفكار الناس،  وحاول تدرك التعليم السليم حسب الإنجيل، أنت لا زلت في حالة طفولة روحية  فاصبر ولا تتسرع في الطريق وتظن انك صرت أب روحي مرشداً للخطاة ونور للذين  في الظلمة، كلنا مررنا بهذه المرحلة، لكن تعبنا كتير بسب الاندفاع وضيعنا  وقتنا فيما لا يُفيد، صلي بالأولى من أجل النضوج وقوة عمل تطهير القلب  بنعمة الله المُخلِّصة، واسمع واصغي بقلبك للمكتوب: *+ قبل القضاء كن على يقين من الحق وقبل الكلام تعلَّم *(سيراخ 18: 19)*
  + أيضاً كون النفس بلا معرفة ليس حسناً، والمستعجل برجليه يُخطئ *(أمثال 19: 2)*
  + الرجل الأمين كثير البركات والمستعجل إلى الغنى لا يبرأ *(أمثال 28: 20)​  احذر من اندفاعك وتمهل وانتظر الرب أن يعمل فيك، ولا تظن انك صرت أب روحي  ومرشد ترشد الناس للحياة مع الله وتضبط حياتهم في سرّ التقوى، وتوبخ وتنتهر وتعظ، وأنت لا تزال في بداية  الطريق، فلم يوجد طفل في الوجود يستطيع أن يجلس على كرسي القضاء أو يُعلِّم  الناس وهو لازال يرضع اللبن البسيط ولم يصبح رجلاً بعد، فانتظر لكي تكتمل  وتصير رجلاً في الإيمان وتحارب وتنتصر بقوة رب الجنود الكامل، لأن حينما  تدخل في الخبرات الروحية تصير عينيك منفتحة على الحق، لكي تكون قادر أن ترى  القذى الذي في عين أخيك وتعالجه بما نلت من موهبة، فالإنسان مهما ما كان  متقدم في الطريق وعنده كل معرفة ويحيا مع الله بأمانة ليس شرطاً ان ينال  موهبة إرشاد النفوس وتعليمهم وتوجيههم، لأنها موهبة من الله لا تُعطى  للجميع لأنه مكتوب:
 *+ وهو أعطى البعض (وليس الكل) أن يكونوا رسلاً، والبعض أنبياء، والبعض مبشرين، والبعض رعاة ومعلمين *(أفسس 4: 11)*
  + فأن الجسد أيضاً ليس عضواً واحداً بل أعضاء كثيرة، لو كان كل الجسد  عيناً فأين السمع؟ لو كان الكل سمعاً فأين الشم؟، وأما الآن فقد وضع الله  الأعضاء كل واحد منها في الجسد كما أراد، ولكن لو كان جميعها عضواً واحداً  أين الجسد؟ *(1كورنثوس 12: 14، 17 - 19)​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 نوفمبر 2016)

أشكرك أيما على الموضوع و على ردك الرائع الرب يبأركك


----------



## aymonded (3 نوفمبر 2016)

*ويبارك حياتك يا رب ويشفي الناس من الفكر الغريب عن روح الإنجيل
*​*
*


----------



## أَمَة (4 نوفمبر 2016)

الحماس الشبابي خطر كبير على خلاص صاحبه، وأحيانا على غيره.
الحماس يجعل المتحمس يظن أنه قد وصل، في حين أنه لا يزال في أول الطريق. و هكذا يضل الطريق ولا يصل أبدا -  لا بل من الممكن أن يكون سببا في ضلال غيره.

مَنْ مِن الذين يعيشون في أمريكا لم يسمع عن جيم جونز (Jim Jones) الذي دفعه حماسه في منتصف القرن العشرين لجمع البيض والسود للصلاة معا، إذ كان في ذلك الحين لا يسمح للسود في الصلاة مع البيض في نفس المعبد، فأنشأ معبدا سماه معبد الشعب (Peoples Temple) في مدينة إنديانابولس في ولاية إنديانا، و اجمتع حوله السود و البيض الذين رأوا فيها منقذا... توسع انتشاره ونفوذه، و فلوسه أيضا. لكن المعبد تعرض للهجوم من قبل البيض المتعصبين فنقل مكان إقامته إلى سان فرانسيسكو في ولاية كاليفورنيا مع جميع أتباعه، حيث استطاع أن يستحوذ على إعجاب رجال السياسة فزاد نفوذه أكثر و أكثر وكذلك رصيده في البنوك إلى أن بدأت رائحته العفنة تفوح و أعماله القذرة تُكشف بعد أن تملكه الشعور بأنه منقذ العالم و قد طلب من أتباعه أن يصلوا له وليس إلى الله قائلا لهم: "أنا مَن أنقذكم و جاء بكم إلى كاليفورنيا و ليس الله ... أنا هو الله الذي أنقذكم". فتغير موقف رجال الحكومة منه وصار مطلوبا بعد أن كشف أمره، فهرب هو و جميع أتباعه إلى غيانا في أمريكا الجنوبية - قرب البرازيل، و هناك أقام مستعمرة زراعية أصبح فيها كل أتباعه عبيدا له، و فصل الرجال عن نسائهم لتكون جميع النساء له في الجناح الخاص به.  

لم تتركه الحكومة الأمريكية إذ قد وصل إلى مسمعها عن إساءته لأتباعه، فذهب واحد من مجلس الشيوخ ومعه خمسة مرافقين للتحري عن الوضع، تم قتلهم جميعا، وكان ذلك في شهر نوفمبر 1978.  

في نفس اليوم  أجبر جميع أتباعه بتناول شرابا وضع فيه سم السيانيد القاتل ومات 909 أشخاص من بينهم 304 طفل. ماتوا اشنع موت بسبب الألم الشديد في المعدة والأمعاء. و وُجدت جثة جيم مضروبا بالرصاص في رأسه مما يُظن أن أنتحر.

هناك الكثير من الأشخاص الذين بدأوا في نفس الحماس على أنهم يريدون إنقاذ البشري و يتحولون إلى أعوان الشيطان، لأن الشعور بالصلاح الذاتي مصدره الشيطان الذي لا يريد خلاص الإنسان. 

يا رب ارحم!


----------



## aymonded (4 نوفمبر 2016)

آه يا أمي العزيزة كلامك صح، انا لسه امبارح واحد بعت لي رسالة خاصة، بيقول فيها أن جميع الكنائس ضلت من القرن الثاني والرب فتح بصيرته على الحق وعرف حقيقة الإنجيل وشرحه السليم، والله أعطاه أن يكون مخلص العالم من الفساد الذي انتشر عن طريق الكنائس والفهم والتفسير الخاطئ الذي نشره الآباء فضلت جميع الكنائس، وهو نال موهبة بولس الرسول وبيعمل اجتماع كل يوم أحد يحضر النبيذ والخبز ويصلي ويتناول هو ومن معه لكي يتحدوا بالمسيح الرب، فبيدعوني لرسالته الرسولية لكي ينقذني من شرور الكنيسة وكتابات الآباء والفكر الثالوثي الذي انتشر بحد قوله، لأن بيقول المسيحية تطورت لتبقى فلسفة يونانية تتبع كل فكر غير صالح شيطاني، لكن هو فقط الآن يحمل الله في قلبه وكل من يتبع رسالته.. وعجبي حقيقي​


----------



## +ماريا+ (4 ديسمبر 2016)

شئ عجيب ايه الافكار دى وايه الغرور ده 
لو كلامه صح يبقى كلنا هنكون ضد المسيح والانجيل 
اتمنى انه يكون اقتنع بردك عليه استاذ ايمن 
لان قلة الخبره الروحيه بتجعل الانسان لا يميز بين النافع لنفسه او الضار روحيا مش ليه بس ده على كل اللى حواليه او زى ما بيقول اللى عملوه مرشد روحى لهم ربنا يرحمنا ويهدى اولادنا لطريقه الصحيح 
ربنا يباركك استاذ ايمن


----------



## aymonded (4 ديسمبر 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> شئ عجيب ايه الافكار دى وايه الغرور ده
> لو كلامه صح يبقى كلنا هنكون ضد المسيح والانجيل
> اتمنى انه يكون اقتنع بردك عليه استاذ ايمن
> لان قلة الخبره الروحيه بتجعل الانسان لا يميز بين النافع لنفسه او الضار روحيا مش ليه بس ده على كل اللى حواليه او زى ما بيقول اللى عملوه مرشد روحى لهم ربنا يرحمنا ويهدى اولادنا لطريقه الصحيح
> ربنا يباركك استاذ ايمن



المشكلة يا أختي العزيزة اننا وصلنا لجيل لا يسمع إلا لنفسه فقط، وينتقد متسرعاً كل من حوله بدون أن يستوعب ويفهم أصول الحياة الروحية  السليمة، لأنه مستعجل جداً مثل الطفل الذي يحلم بأنه نضج وصار معلماً كبيراً في الجامعة وهو لا زال يأكل الطعام البسيط الذي يتناسب مع طفولته، فهناك شباب كثير مندفع جداً في التعليم وكأنه عرف حقيقة كل شيء بكونه اقتنع بشخصية ما وتعلم منها أو بمجموعة أو تعليم  معين، أو قرأ شوية كتب وبقى عنده معلومات بدون أن يتأصل أولاً في الحياة  الروحية، انا قعدت 20 سنة أقرأ وأُصلي وابحث واكتب لنفسي تأملاتي الشخصية واحضر اجتماعات لناس مختبرين الحياة الروحية، كما إني تعلمت عند آباء  لهم خبرة وحس روحي عميق وتمييز وإفراز، وكنت مندفع في البداية لكن كنت  اخشى دائماً من أني اتوه عن الحق فمكثت في الصلاة وقراءة كلمة الحياة  طويلاً جداً، إلى أن تعلمت الكثير وصار إلحاح داخلي ان اكتب فكتبت واعطيت  كل ما كتبت لمن يراجع ويرشد وينصح، ولم أُرشد احد في حياتي أو صرت خادماً لأحد إلا بعد لما نلت موهبة واضحة وبدأت وانا عمري 40 سنة يعني بقالي 10 سنين إلى الآن في الخدمة، لكن للأسف وصلنا لجيل نادراً ما يعرف  طريق التلمذة، واصبح كل واحد يفسر ويشرح حسب رؤيته الخاصة بل ويظهر للناس  انه لم يكن هناك قبله قط فيما وصل إليه، ربنا يرحم هذا الجيل ويقود الكل لنبع الخلاص ويهبهم نعمة وهدوء ونمو حقيقي في سرّ التقوى آمين
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (13 ديسمبر 2016)

معلش فى حاجه استاذ ايمن الناس دى نتعامل معاها ازاى 
يعنى بيجينا خادم جديد صغير فى السن فالطبيعى انا عن نفسى بشجعه واخلى عنده ثقه فى نفسه الاقيه تحول وبقى مغرور وبقى يجادل ويعترض فى كل كبيره وصغيره 
طيب نتعامل مع الناس دى ازاى لان بداية خدمتهم بتبقى فعلا مش عارف اللى بجد متضع من اللى بيمثل الاتضاع


----------



## aymonded (14 ديسمبر 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> معلش فى حاجه استاذ ايمن الناس دى نتعامل معاها ازاى
> يعنى بيجينا خادم جديد صغير فى السن فالطبيعى انا عن نفسى بشجعه واخلى عنده ثقه فى نفسه الاقيه تحول وبقى مغرور وبقى يجادل ويعترض فى كل كبيره وصغيره
> طيب نتعامل مع الناس دى ازاى لان بداية خدمتهم بتبقى فعلا مش عارف اللى بجد متضع من اللى بيمثل الاتضاع



*اصل من الطبيعي لما يكون الإنسان صغير في السن ولسه مش دخل واقع الحياة العملية بيندفع بسبب سنة وممكن يسقط بسهولة في الكبرياء والتعالي على الآخرين، لأن لازم يكون إنسان نال حكمة ومعرفة خبرة في الحياة الروحية، فقبل النضوج الروحي والنفسي تستحيل الخدمة، بل سيكون كلها أمراض نفسية وروحية للخادم وكمان ستصير سبباً لضرره الجسيم مع ضرر كل من في الخدمة، وغصابة المخدومين بنفس ذات العدوى عن دون قصد
*​


----------



## aymonded (14 ديسمبر 2016)

*وبعدين الاتضاع الحقيقي بيبان ويظهر من عمل النعمة، بمعنى ان الإنسان هنا بيحس انه فعلاً على مستواه الشخصي خاطي وربنا رحمه وأعطاه نعمة وبدأ في تغيير حياته فبيحس انه مديون للمسيح وعايز يقدم له خدمة، اي خدمة مهما ما كانت فيها مشقة وبذل حتى الموت، علشان كده الآباء بينصحوا دايماً أن صغاري السن وفي بداية الخدمة أنهم مش يخدموا خدمة كلمة نهائياً، بل خدمتهم بتبقى في التنظيم وأعمال الرحمة والمحبة الواقعية، زي زيارة المرضى وخدمتهم، مساعدة الأولاد في عملهم الدراسي، مسح أماكن الخدمة، توصيل الأولاد للكنيسة وكمان مرواحهم، وكل الأعمال اللازمة اللي بتحتاج تواضع حقيقي، لكن لو تأفف الخادم من هذه الخدمات يبقى هناك كبرياء مستتر ومش هاينفع في الخدمة، احنا كلنا بدأنا الخدمة بهذه الطريقة، أرسلونا لمرضى في مستشفيات نخدمهم ونغسل لهم ملابسهم المتسخة، ونساعد في تمريضهم في البيت، وكمان تنظيف دورة المياة، وغيرها من الخدمات اللي تخلينا نعرف يعني ايه خدمة حقيقية، واللي رفض يعمل كده مش نزل خدمة، لأن لو الواحد مش عنده استعداد انه يغسل الأقدام ويخدم اقل انواع الخدمات ازاي يقدر يقدم المسيح الرب اللي بذل نفسه للآخرين في كلمة خارجة من خبرة حقيقية وشركة واقعية مع الله والكنيسة !!!!
*​*
*


----------



## أَمَة (14 ديسمبر 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *وبعدين الاتضاع الحقيقي بيبان ويظهر من عمل النعمة، بمعنى ان الإنسان هنا بيحس انه فعلاً على مستواه الشخصي خاطي وربنا رحمه وأعطاه نعمة وبدأ في تغيير حياته فبيحس انه مديون للمسيح وعايز يقدم له خدمة، اي خدمة مهما ما كانت فيها مشقة وبذل حتى الموت، علشان كده الآباء بينصحوا دايماً أن صغاري السن وفي بداية الخدمة أنهم مش يخدموا خدمة كلمة نهائياً، بل خدمتهم بتبقى في التنظيم وأعمال الرحمة والمحبة الواقعية، زي زيارة المرضى وخدمتهم، مساعدة الأولاد في عملهم الدراسي، مسح أماكن الخدمة، توصيل الأولاد للكنيسة وكمان مرواحهم، وكل الأعمال اللازمة اللي بتحتاج تواضع حقيقين لكن لو تأفف الخادم من هذه الخدمات يبقى هناك كبرياء مستتر ومش هاينفع في الخدمة، احنا كلنا بدأنا الخدمة بهذه الطريقة، أرسلونا لمرضى في مستشفيات نخدمهم ونغسل لهم ملابسهم المتسخة، ونساعد في تمريضهم في البيت، وكمان تنظيف دورة المياة، وغيرها من الخدمات اللي تخلينا نعرف يعني ايه خدمة حقيقية، واللي رفض يعمل كده مش نزل خدمة، لأن لو الواحد مش عنده استعداد انه يغسل الأقدام ويخدم اقل انواع الخدمات ازاي يقدر يقدم المسيح الرب اللي بذل نفسه للآخرين في كلمة خارجة من خبرة حقيقية وشركة واقعية مع الله والكنيسة !!!!
> *​*
> *




   :big29:[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## +ماريا+ (14 ديسمبر 2016)

ينول  خبره ونضوج كده مش هنلاقى خدام ابداااااا
ااتمنى يا استاذايمن الاقى خدام من النوعيه اللى بتتكلم عنها دى


----------



## aymonded (15 ديسمبر 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> ينول  خبره ونضوج كده مش هنلاقى خدام ابداااااا
> ااتمنى يا استاذايمن الاقى خدام من النوعيه اللى بتتكلم عنها دى



مهو الصغيرين دلوقتي زي ما قلت لشخصك العزيز ممكن يتم وضعهم في الخدمة من جهة الأعمال زي تنظيم الفصول وتنظيفها قبل مجيء الأولاد (كنسها ومسحها) زيارة المرضى.. الخ، لكن مش ينفع يخدم بهذه السرعة يحضر درس ويتكلم، لأن هنا تكمن المشكلة الكبرى، لأنه طالما أصبح صاحب معرفة وبيقف يتكلم فبيظن أنه صار الخادم المكرم من الأولاد، لأن الوقوف على المنابر والجلوس على كراسي التعليم وسط الكنيسة له كرامة خاصة بتعطى للمتكلم أن يصير مُعلم ويصير له تلاميذ، فأن ينتبه لحياته وابتعد عن مديح الناس وتكريمهم وبخاصة لو كان له كارزيما أو قدرة على التكلم والشرح، فسيصيبه الغرور ويسقط في الكبرياء والتعالي على الناس، ومش بس كده بل ممكن هو نفسه في النهاية يضل عن الإيمان بسبب أفكاره وسيضل غيره وبخاصة لو كان عنده قدرة على تنسيق الكلام ووضعه في صورة منطقية، وده اللي احنا بنشوفه في تاريخ حياتنا كله...

أنا كنت اعرف واحد كان زمان في ثانوي متشدد للغاية ضد جميع الطوائف وعنده غيرة في الكنيسة قوية، وبعد 5 سنوات انحاز للكنيسة الإنجيلية بتشدد واعتبر كل ما عداها منحرف عن الإيمان واصبح ضد جميع الطوائف الأخرى، وبعده بسنتين أو تلاته مش فاكر على وجه التحديد انضم للكنيسة الرسولية واعتبرها هي الأصل وكل الكنائس الأخرى حتى الإنجيلية اللي كان معاها بكل قوته قال عنها أنها منحرفة عن الإيمان، وبعدها بفترة قصيرة انضم للسبتيين وبعدها بفترة أنضم لمجموعة عايشة لوحدها من غير اي مسمى على أساس انهم اكتشفوا الحق ولهم رسالة رسولية من الله، وصار عنده كل الطوائف ومن ضمن من كان منحاز إليهم قبلاً منحرفين، وطبعاً ده كله نتاج خلل نفسي أمناء الخدمة ساعدوا فيها لأنهم عينوا واحد مضرب نفسياً ليكون خادم فظن أنه رجل باحث عميق له في كلام الحق وفي النهاية عمل مشاكل لا تنتهي ليس فقط في الكنيسة بل خلى ناس كتير تمشي وراه وكان بيخدمهم وبيعتبروه مثل أعلى، فلو أمناء الخدمة في الكنائس ظلوا يتصرفوا بهذا التصرف مهو الخدمة كلها هاتضيع زي ما هو حاصل لكن هايزداد الأمر سوء، وانا اعلم ان ما بيدنا حيلة لأنهم للأسف فاكرين تصرفهم هو الأمثل بحجة أننا محتاجين خدام.. مش اتعلموا ازاي يصلوا بإيمان ويطلبوا من رب الحصاد يرسل فعله لحصاده بل احنا اللي بنتصرف وفي النهاية نبكي بسبب تسرعنا واعمالنا التي لا تتفق مع الروح الرسولية التي تسلمناها، لأن لارسل انفسهم من اجل الخدمة كانوا بيصوموا ويصلوا وينتظروا إلى ان يتكلم الروح القدس، علشان كده الخدمة والكرازة انتشرت بقوة الله مش بفكر الناس وعمل حكمتهم.​


----------



## aymonded (15 ديسمبر 2016)

أَمَة قال:


> :big29:[/SIZE]





أَمَة قال:


> [/COLOR]



آه يا امي لو الناس في الكنيسة أدركوا المشكلة وحلوها كما سلمنا الآباء 
مش كان ده يبقى حال الخدمة حقيقي​[/FONT]


----------



## +ماريا+ (15 ديسمبر 2016)

ممكن توصيل الولاد لكن غير كده مفيش
هو المفروض يبقى فى فتره قبل خدمة الكلمه لكن بتكون كام شهر بس يعنى فتره قليله اوى
وصدقنى اوقات بتكون القياده عايزه تغيير علشان يعرفوا يختارو صح من الاول من غير محاباه ولا شخصنه
ربنا يعوض تعبك استاذى


----------



## aymonded (16 ديسمبر 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> ممكن توصيل الولاد لكن غير كده مفيش
> هو المفروض يبقى فى فتره قبل خدمة الكلمه لكن بتكون كام شهر بس يعنى فتره قليله اوى
> وصدقنى اوقات بتكون القياده عايزه تغيير علشان يعرفوا يختارو صح من الاول من غير محاباه ولا شخصنه
> ربنا يعوض تعبك استاذى



*كلامك صحيح بس بصراحة زمان قبل ما حد كان يخدم كان بيقعد حوالي 3 سنين شغال في خدمة المرضى والمحتاجين ويروح بيوت كبار السن اللي مش ليهم حد ويخدمهم (يغسل ملابسهم وياكل معاهم ويديهم الأدوية ويقعد معاهم زي ما يكون ابن ليهم) ومش بيتكلم في اي تعليم خالص، زمان كان الخدام الكبار يبعتوا الناس اللي عايزة تخدم ويقول ليهم هي دية الخدمة لما نتممها نقدر نقف على المنبر ونتكلم عن سرّ الله في المحبة، لأن المحبة العملية هي المقياس الحقيقي للخادم، لأن لو لم يعرف الخادم كيف يغسل الأقدام ويخدم بإخلاص المحبة فأنه لا يصلح في الطريق الروحي كله، وبالتالي مستحيل يكون خادم المسيح ولا ينفع انه يكون إنسان كنسي حي بالله وله شركة مع القديسين في النور.*​


----------



## soul & life (16 ديسمبر 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *وبعدين الاتضاع الحقيقي بيبان ويظهر من عمل النعمة، بمعنى ان الإنسان هنا بيحس انه فعلاً على مستواه الشخصي خاطي وربنا رحمه وأعطاه نعمة وبدأ في تغيير حياته فبيحس انه مديون للمسيح وعايز يقدم له خدمة، اي خدمة مهما ما كانت فيها مشقة وبذل حتى الموت، علشان كده الآباء بينصحوا دايماً أن صغاري السن وفي بداية الخدمة أنهم مش يخدموا خدمة كلمة نهائياً، بل خدمتهم بتبقى في التنظيم وأعمال الرحمة والمحبة الواقعية، زي زيارة المرضى وخدمتهم، مساعدة الأولاد في عملهم الدراسي، مسح أماكن الخدمة، توصيل الأولاد للكنيسة وكمان مرواحهم، وكل الأعمال اللازمة اللي بتحتاج تواضع حقيقين لكن لو تأفف الخادم من هذه الخدمات يبقى هناك كبرياء مستتر ومش هاينفع في الخدمة، احنا كلنا بدأنا الخدمة بهذه الطريقة، أرسلونا لمرضى في مستشفيات نخدمهم ونغسل لهم ملابسهم المتسخة، ونساعد في تمريضهم في البيت، وكمان تنظيف دورة المياة، وغيرها من الخدمات اللي تخلينا نعرف يعني ايه خدمة حقيقية، واللي رفض يعمل كده مش نزل خدمة، لأن لو الواحد مش عنده استعداد انه يغسل الأقدام ويخدم اقل انواع الخدمات ازاي يقدر يقدم المسيح الرب اللي بذل نفسه للآخرين في كلمة خارجة من خبرة حقيقية وشركة واقعية مع الله والكنيسة !!!!
> *​*
> *



دى خدمة زمان الايام دى الخدام بكبيرهم يعدوا ياخدوا الاولاد من البيت علشان يحضروا مدارس الاحد ويوم يجوا وعشرة مش فاضيين مبقاش فى خدمة زى زمان


----------



## aymonded (16 ديسمبر 2016)

soul & life قال:


> دى خدمة زمان الايام دى الخدام بكبيرهم يعدوا ياخدوا الاولاد من البيت علشان يحضروا مدارس الاحد ويوم يجوا وعشرة مش فاضيين مبقاش فى خدمة زى زمان



*هي دية المشكلة أن معنى الخدمة اختفى وبقى كبيرهم شوية نشاط
لكن ما بقاش بنشوف حد يقدر يحتمل شقاوة طفل أو يمسح دمعته ويحتمل كل مشاكله
ولا عدناش نشوف زيارة مرضى وخدمتهم أو الذهاب لأسرة فقيرة والجلوس على نفس المائدة 
وتناول الطعام معهم في شركة كسر خبز بسيط، فالخدمة النهاردة بقت مجرد تحضير درس
أو مجرد شكل واسم (الخادم الفلاني اللي قال تعليم او كتب كام كتاب) ده لو فيه خدام بيكتبوا اصلاً
لأن الكتابة العميقة تحتاج بذل وقراءة ومعرفة مع صوم وصلاة، وكل ده اختفى للأسف
والعجب أن الناس بتشتكي من ضعف الخدمة اللي هما وصلوها لهذا الحال*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (16 ديسمبر 2016)

عارف يا استاذ ايمن لما خادم يوقع الخدمه فى مشكله

يعنى ابسط حاجه خناقه مع طفل واهله 
يقوم المسؤل يقولك الشيطان بيحارب خدمتنا وسيبوه هو هيجى تانى لوحده مش بنواجه المشكله ونعترف عندنا خطاء 
والخدام حاليا اغلبهم عايزين كرامة الخدمه 
مش هما اللى يخدموا وينضفوا كمان 
ربنا قادر يغير الحال ونشوف الخدمه اللى تفرح قلب ربنا


----------



## aymonded (17 ديسمبر 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> عارف يا استاذ ايمن لما خادم يوقع الخدمه فى مشكله
> 
> يعنى ابسط حاجه خناقه مع طفل واهله
> يقوم المسؤل يقولك الشيطان بيحارب خدمتنا وسيبوه هو هيجى تانى لوحده مش بنواجه المشكله ونعترف عندنا خطاء
> ...



*شيطان ايه اللي بيحارب، هي مش محتاجة شيطان كفاية دماغ الخدام والخدمة البايظة اللي بتتقدم، فكرتيني بزمان وانا في أعدادي لما مش رحت الاجتماع الاسبوعي (مرة) في الكنيسة لقيت 3 خدام بيخبطوا على الباب بيسألوا عليَّ ودخلوا قعدوا معايا وصلوا وقروا الإنجيل وبعدين سألوني انت تعبان او فيه حاجة مضيقاك، ده اللي انا فاكره لكن مش فاكر باقي التفاصيل لأني ناسيها خالص... 

لكن عموما اتعلمنا أن لو حد مش جه الخدمة بنصوم ونصلي من أجله وبعدين يروح خادم أو اتنين يسألوا عليه لحسن يكون تعبان أو فيه شيء ما، ولو لقوا مشكلة نحاول نحلها بهدوء ولو كان مريض نجيب ابونا يصليله وكمان يروح له يوم الأحد او الجمعة ويناوله، وبعدين نعمل نبطشية كل واحد ياخد يومين يروح يخدمه في البيت، ولو كان عايز دكتور ناخد معانا دكتور من الكنيسة أو نتصرف في اي دكتور ونروح له البيت.. 

ودية كانت الخدمة اللي الواحد عرفها، وكمان قبل الخدمة بساعة نكون كلنا موجودين تلاقي اللي بيمسح الدكك واللي بيطلع الكتب واللي بينظم الدنيا واللي راح دورة المياة يتأكد انها نظيفة، والباقي اصلاً مجتمعين بيصلوا من أجل الخدمة، ولما ييجي الميعاد نبدأ صرف النظر عن اللي جه واللي مش جه لأن المعاد عندنا مقدس جداً.. هي دية الخدمة اللي عرفناها واستلمناها من خدام كبار وأباء كهنة واساقفة، لكن خدمة النهاردة شيء غريب على الكنيسة ومش نعرفه أصلاً، كل ده دخيل وغريب عن روح المسيح، فاللي بيحصل النهاردة مش اسمه خدمة ولا أمانة ولا حاجة خاااااالص، انا عن نفسي مش عارف اسميه إيه !!!*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (18 ديسمبر 2016)

مره واحده بس وسألوا عليك يبقى قرايبك
او ليك علاقه قويه مع امين الخدمه او الاب الكاهن
لان غير كده مشوفتش حاجه زى كده
ربنا موجود يحيا خدمته ويخلى المسؤولين عارفين هدفهم الحقيقى لأن اوقات بحس الهدف الحقيقى غايب عن الخدمه


----------



## aymonded (18 ديسمبر 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> مره واحده بس وسألوا عليك يبقى قرايبك
> او ليك علاقه قويه مع امين الخدمه او الاب الكاهن
> لان غير كده مشوفتش حاجه زى كده
> ربنا موجود يحيا خدمته ويخلى المسؤولين عارفين هدفهم الحقيقى لأن اوقات بحس الهدف الحقيقى غايب عن الخدمه



*لأ مهو خلاص موضوع الخدمة ده انتهى مش عاد فيه خدمة في الكنايس
كلها نشاط وشكل وهيصة لكن حقيقة الخدمة تاهت وضاعات في النص
ومش عاد حد عارفها ولا بيتعلم أو يستلم منها حاجة خالص
وطالما مش فيه خدمة ولا تسليم حقيقي ليها
يبقى مش فيه هدف خالص غير فقط
شوية نشاط بلا قيمة حقيقية*​


----------

